# Zellers is closing many canadian stores!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

But they giving one last hit to the competitor! Enjoy!

[video=youtube;YLxIlSzJ9Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=YLxIlSzJ9Io[/video]

[video=youtube;1LxFDuc9-uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=1LxFDuc9-uo[/video]

[video=youtube;CKs2mh0mY8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&amp;v=CKs2mh0mY8U[/video]


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL! Those are pretty funny and creative.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

They are funny, but I have a serious beef with Zeller's. They basically sell the same crap, except in most cases even lower quality (clothes) than Walmart or Target (which I assuming is the store they are referring to in the ads). But, they never have anything they advertise in stock. I try to go there rather than the local Walmart, and never end up being anything but frustrated because nothing in their flyers is actually in the store. 

I have a hard time feeling tough about Zeller's stored having to close if it's happening.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I would have a hard time noticing if Zellers simply disappeared overnight. The last 'serious' time we bought anything there was winter boots for my son. They were broken in 2 weeks. After three months of winter and at a time they were no longer stocking winter boots at the point of 6 replacement pairs of boots later we both agreed to part company. I miss them not.

Walmart may be crud but their crud has lasted at least the normal length of the season and at a price 1/3 less than Zellers generally speaking.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Doesn't Target own Zellers? Their stores are almost identical and carry most of the same merchandise.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Doesn't Target own Zellers? Their stores are almost identical and carry most of the same merchandise.


Yes, Target did buy Zellers. At that time, they said they were going to close certain store that were not profitable.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Target sold my local Zellers store to Wal-Mart.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, i sure hope they toss the one here at main and danforth. that place is a trainwreck. nothing ever has the price on it. they never have the sku number. when they ask me to step aside while they ring up the people behind me, i always say no, and leave without buying anything.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> man, i sure hope they toss the one here at main and danforth. that place is a trainwreck. nothing ever has the price on it. they never have the sku number. when they ask me to step aside while they ring up the people behind me, i always say no, and leave without buying anything.


I am glad to know I am not the crazy one lol. Every aspect of of shopping at the local Zeller's here is horrible. It's literally one of the worst stores I have been in, and ones I have had to go to out of town haven't been much better. 

I appreciate that they are Canadian, but I'm sorry I can't shop at a horrible store simply because of that. They still need to make some effort to get my business.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In terms of the shopping experience the Americans have always had us beat hands down. About the only thing I miss about being in Michigan 3-4 days a week for 12 years was the shopping.

My favorite place to shop over there for general purpose items and groceries was Meijer's. The selection in those stores was insane. Just about anything you can think of. Grocery wise it could not be beat. Plus you could pick up a case of beer or a bottle if you wanted to as well. Plus they were open 24 hrs a day

The Lowes and home depots over there make ours look like a dollar store. Same goes for Costco etc. they have 10 times the selection.

Zellers has been dying for years and they did nothing to try and compete when Walmart moved in


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That third commercial is genius. These ads will last longer than then the memory of the chain.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> In terms of the shopping experience the Americans have always had us beat hands down.


it's true enough that the states has better selection and customer service. it was the first big thing i noticed about being here in toronto. trouble is, not enough people vote with their wallet.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Though there is also some strange "other facts" too. When I lived in Hamilton Ontario, there were a fair number of regular business development meetings at the corporation level happen there. I had manager friends in on those that would talk about them. They happened because Hamilton (circa 2000 to 2003) had the highest per capita footage of both retail shopping space and auto dealership in all North America. I know some shops in the USA are HUGE BEYOND REASON but having done a road trip through 5 states, I also found Plain Jane shops farther and fewer between and equivalents to either Tim Hortons or Husky to be non-existent.


 Ok thought I should say, in 1995 I drove from Hamilton to Wheeling West Virginia then back to Hamilton, doing essentially a circle 1770km in length. While I didn't "see it all" I did get stuck in some cities like Toledo Ohio and in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. In Pittsburgh at 3AM the only place in town open for a coffee was more out of town than in and it was on the road to the airport. Heck of a spot, two floors and packed with people but I had to hunt down a cop and ask where in the heck a place to get a coffee was that we could sit down and take a rest from driving ... @[email protected] but the hour or so I drove in circles in town I myself did not find a single shop open otherwise. Lots of cars, lots of people, just no shopping or dining or reststop/coffeeshop at 3AM.  that multi level road over, around, under and back again where the three streams meet up was a hell of a thing to drive, around and around and around


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been to a Zellers store and found it no different than any other department store inasmuch as they sell stuff that I will never in a million years need. Maybe I just don't get the whole shopping phenomenon, but if I need shoes I look for a shoe store to give me quality and selection, same goes for music stuff, fishing stuff, tools, clothes. If I need inexpensive stuff, I shop used or wait for sales. There are some stores like Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, and TSC, that are pretty much department stores aimed at a different customer need, and they can be okay, but I never enter a store to browse or subject myself to impulse. If Zellers or any other department store depended on my business they'd all fail.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I find, at least here, that stores like Zellers, Wal-mart, even Army and Navy, carry boots, cloths etc. in my size and at a price I want to pay. Try finding 36x36 jeans for under $25 or size 13 to 14 boots. Most places either don't have anything or maybe one or two pair of dress shoes.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I find, at least here, that stores like Zellers, Wal-mart, even Army and Navy, carry boots, cloths etc. in my size and at a price I want to pay. Try finding 36x36 jeans for under $25 or size 13 to 14 boots. Most places either don't have anything or maybe one or two pair of dress shoes.


Ya, Walmart is the only non-specialty store I have ever been to that carries 30x30 and 31x31 jeans. For someone short and skinny like me, it's a treat to find decent looking cheap jeans without having to cut them off.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't shopped at Zeller's in years--used to live near one, and they were okay at that time for some things--got some real good prices on some toys for Christmas gifts for nieces and nephews there once upon a time--but it was a long time ago.

The most recent time I was in a Zeller's I was cutting through to get into a mall where I was meeting somebody--but I forget why.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Zellers where I live has been a ghost town for years.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Ya, Walmart is the only non-specialty store I have ever been to that carries 30x30 and 31x31 jeans. For someone short and skinny like me, it's a treat to find decent looking cheap jeans without having to cut them off.


Have you tried Mark's Work Warehouse. Jeans are reasonable and I can find short legged sizes all the time. Prices are good too.
In keeping with the thread, the same plaza as Mark's has a Zellers. It is scheduled to close. All I can say is good riddance. What a dump.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Is that the Meadowlands one? Can't recall where else Marks and Zellers are somewhat close to each other but been a few years since living there.

I find Marks does have fair items but I have always found them overpriced compared to everywhere else. To be fair, if I had the funds on hand to afford those prices I would shop there without problems.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> Have you tried Mark's Work Warehouse. Jeans are reasonable and I can find short legged sizes all the time. Prices are good too.
> In keeping with the thread, the same plaza as Mark's has a Zellers. It is scheduled to close. All I can say is good riddance. What a dump.


Mark's is a good place to buy jeans, but the one closest to me doesn't stock the ones I like, I have to go to another one.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I have been to a Zellers store and found it no different than any other department store inasmuch as they sell stuff that I will never in a million years need. Maybe I just don't get the whole shopping phenomenon, but if I need shoes I look for a shoe store to give me quality and selection, same goes for music stuff, fishing stuff, tools, clothes. If I need inexpensive stuff, I shop used or wait for sales. There are some stores like Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, and TSC, that are pretty much department stores aimed at a different customer need, and they can be okay, but I never enter a store to browse or subject myself to impulse. If Zellers or any other department store depended on my business they'd all fail.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Where do you go to buy your socks and shower curtains?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Yes, Target did buy Zellers. At that time, they said they were going to close certain store that were not profitable.





hardasmum said:


> Doesn't Target own Zellers? Their stores are almost identical and carry most of the same merchandise.


Wrong. Target did not buy Zellers. What Target negotiated with HBC (Zellers' parent company) was a deal where Target has purchased the leasehold agreements for all the Zellers store locations. Target then is picking which locations they wish to change over to their own Target stores. What will happen is once the current Zellers lease for each location expires, HBC will shut down the store. Then Target will come in and convert it over to one of theirs and reopen it. The locations which Target does not take will be left to HBC to decide what they're going to do with them. Likely just shut down since it won't be in any way cost feasible for HBC to run the Zellers chain any longer.

I know some of you think "YAY TARGET!" but the cold reality is that it means store closures and job losses. Zellers staff have been informed that even if they are in a location which Target has decided to convert, their employment will still be terminated. They are welcome to apply for a new job with Target if they wish. Of course their seniority, wage, benefits, and pension are all gone. So, let's say you've been working at a Zellers for 20 years. You've moved up the wage scale, you've earned a few extra weeks of vacation entitlement, and you've paid into the pension plan. If you get hired by Target, now you're back at probably minimum wage, you've got minimum vacation, and you've got no years into their pension plan. 

If you work in a Zellers where it's not been selected to be a Target, then HBC is going to shut down the store, and lay you off. Now you're competing for whatever other retail jobs are left in your area, along with the other 50 or so of your former coworkers who also got fired. 

And I happen to know for a fact that Target's decisions on which locations to keep have nothing to do with profitability of the current Zellers stores. One of the most profitable stores in Winnipeg was not selected to be a Target. Why? Some believe it's because a lease deal with the property owners fell apart. Who knows?

I'm interested to see what happens to HBC (The Bay) in the years following the Zellers shut down. I don't know that HBC is strong enough to stand on its own. For YEARS, Zellers was the only profitable arm of that corporation. HBC does own Home Outfitters as well.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Thought Home Outfitters was the hardware half of Winners.

HBC is every bit a dump that Zellers is. Half empty store, high prices for what amounts to much the same stock (and often exactly the same stock) as what is in Zellers, and what stores I have been to recently have seriously needed a power wash and paint job at the least. The Bay at Burlington Mall here can reduce itself by half the floor space it holds now and still have ample room for their current on display stock.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Wrong. Target did not buy Zellers. What Target negotiated with HBC (Zellers' parent company) was a deal where Target has purchased the leasehold agreements for all the Zellers store locations. Target then is picking which locations they wish to change over to their own Target stores. What will happen is once the current Zellers lease for each location expires, HBC will shut down the store. Then Target will come in and convert it over to one of theirs and reopen it. The locations which Target does not take will be left to HBC to decide what they're going to do with them. Likely just shut down since it won't be in any way cost feasible for HBC to run the Zellers chain any longer.
> 
> I know some of you think "YAY TARGET!" but the cold reality is that it means store closures and job losses. Zellers staff have been informed that even if they are in a location which Target has decided to convert, their employment will still be terminated. They are welcome to apply for a new job with Target if they wish. Of course their seniority, wage, benefits, and pension are all gone. So, let's say you've been working at a Zellers for 20 years. You've moved up the wage scale, you've earned a few extra weeks of vacation entitlement, and you've paid into the pension plan. If you get hired by Target, now you're back at probably minimum wage, you've got minimum vacation, and you've got no years into their pension plan.
> 
> ...


Of course it's crappy about the jobs. But Zeller's has done nothing to compete with competition. They don't even seem to CLEAN some of the Zeller's stores I have been to in fact. I don't really think anyone is saying "YAY TARGET", they are just pointing out the issues with Zeller's and how the chain has been dying a slow death due to their own actions. Yes that's crappy for the employees, but are people supposed to shop there just because of that? 

But would I rather have a Target then a Zeller's in my town as far as shopping goes? Yes. The Target stores I have been to in the States are leaps and bounds beyond a Zeller's. There is a chance I would use a Target store, I avoid the Zellers in general because of all the issues I have listed in this thread.



> Thought Home Outfitters was the hardware half of Winners.
> 
> HBC is every bit a dump that Zellers is. Half empty store, high prices for what amounts to much the same stock (and often exactly the same stock) as what is in Zellers, and what stores I have been to recently have seriously needed a power wash and paint job at the least. The Bay at Burlington Mall here can reduce itself by half the floor space it holds now and still have ample room for their current on display stock.


 I missed that point, and that is exactly how I would describe a lot of the Zeller's and HBC stores. They come across as flat out dirty.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Regardless of the store cleanliness and the way the company was run, my point is that it sucks hard for the employees, who really are the victims in all of this. I used to work for Zellers, and I have family who still does, and I know why their stores are messy. The company habitually slashes salary budgets which means the stores cut back staff. They'll have one person covering an entire half of the store at times. Not much time for cleaning and straightening merchandise displays when you've got assigned tasks to do and all the customers to help by yourself. 

They've also suffered from ineffective management at the top level. Every time they change CEO's, the new guy tries to remake the company in their image. Wal-Mart has been brutal competition for them. It's a miracle they're still in business today because when Wal-Mart first entered the market, they had every intention of quickly putting Zellers into a grave. They were seriously selling stuff under cost and at a loss for almost a year before they finally gave up. 

Now, speaking of "messy stores", etc, my experience is that Wal-Mart is no better. Their stuff is messy, displays are crowded, and it generally sucks shopping there. I've been to Target stores in the US and they look EXACTLY like the current Zellers stores - including the mess. I've been absolutely unimpressed every time I've been inside a Target - which is why I don't understand why so many people (not so much on this board, but in general) are so excited by Target coming North. It's just another department store. It's going to be the same Chinese made crap that Wal-Mart and Zellers currently sell.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Thought Home Outfitters was the hardware half of Winners.
> 
> HBC is every bit a dump that Zellers is. Half empty store, high prices for what amounts to much the same stock (and often exactly the same stock) as what is in Zellers, and what stores I have been to recently have seriously needed a power wash and paint job at the least. The Bay at Burlington Mall here can reduce itself by half the floor space it holds now and still have ample room for their current on display stock.


Nope, you're thinking of Homesense. Home Outfitters is an HBC chain. In fact, I think you can use your HBC card and earn points on purchases there too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Regardless of the store cleanliness and the way the company was run, my point is that it sucks hard for the employees, who really are the victims in all of this. I used to work for Zellers, and I have family who still does, and I know why their stores are messy. The company habitually slashes salary budgets which means the stores cut back staff. They'll have one person covering an entire half of the store at times. Not much time for cleaning and straightening merchandise displays when you've got assigned tasks to do and all the customers to help by yourself.
> 
> They've also suffered from ineffective management at the top level. Every time they change CEO's, the new guy tries to remake the company in their image. Wal-Mart has been brutal competition for them. It's a miracle they're still in business today because when Wal-Mart first entered the market, they had every intention of quickly putting Zellers into a grave. They were seriously selling stuff under cost and at a loss for almost a year before they finally gave up.
> 
> Now, speaking of "messy stores", etc, my experience is that Wal-Mart is no better. Their stuff is messy, displays are crowded, and it generally sucks shopping there. I've been to Target stores in the US and they look EXACTLY like the current Zellers stores - including the mess. I've been absolutely unimpressed every time I've been inside a Target - which is why I don't understand why so many people (not so much on this board, but in general) are so excited by Target coming North. It's just another department store. It's going to be the same Chinese made crap that Wal-Mart and Zellers currently sell.


I would agree in general on the Target comments. It was my least favorite store to shop in over there. It did remind me a lot of Zellers too. Lots of junk and the aisles are not kept clean and sorted.

Zellers reminds me a lot of GM and the arrogance and stupidity in management. They seen the writing on the wall, the future was clear to see and they did nothing to prepare for it or try to compete with it. They just kept on doing what they always did using an outdated business model. Well here they are.

Another store that is night and day is Sears. Although I am not sure they are owned by the same company in the States and Canada. But Sears in Canada used to be a very good place for tools and garden etc. Today you will be lucky to find a screwdriver in their hardware section (if you can even call it that). The Sears in the States has an enormous tools/equipment section.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Where do you go to buy your socks and shower curtains?


Socks? Mark's.
Shower curtain? No idea, we've had this one forever, kind of poly fabric or something, maybe the bride made it. We make lots of our own stuff.

But I get what you mean.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Marks can be a bit pricey on some stuff, but overall seems on par or better than most.

Wait for sales or end of season sales. 
A month or so ago, I picked up three pair of jeans and a few shirts for around $120.

A Canadian retailer going out of business is sad, but the Zellers stores usually sucked, so it was a matter of time imo.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with the Walmart comments, they don't seem any better than an old Zellers for the most part.
The first one in town was started in an existing store, then they built their own building and you still can't make your way around any of the isles,
especially with all the braindead mouthbreathers that shop there with no regard for anybody around them.

The second store they built a few years ago is quite nice with wide isles. Somebody did their homework there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Regardless of the store cleanliness and the way the company was run, my point is that it sucks hard for the employees, who really are the victims in all of this. I used to work for Zellers, and I have family who still does, and I know why their stores are messy. The company habitually slashes salary budgets which means the stores cut back staff. They'll have one person covering an entire half of the store at times. Not much time for cleaning and straightening merchandise displays when you've got assigned tasks to do and all the customers to help by yourself.
> 
> They've also suffered from ineffective management at the top level. Every time they change CEO's, the new guy tries to remake the company in their image. Wal-Mart has been brutal competition for them. It's a miracle they're still in business today because when Wal-Mart first entered the market, they had every intention of quickly putting Zellers into a grave. They were seriously selling stuff under cost and at a loss for almost a year before they finally gave up.
> 
> Now, speaking of "messy stores", etc, my experience is that Wal-Mart is no better. Their stuff is messy, displays are crowded, and it generally sucks shopping there. I've been to Target stores in the US and they look EXACTLY like the current Zellers stores - including the mess. I've been absolutely unimpressed every time I've been inside a Target - which is why I don't understand why so many people (not so much on this board, but in general) are so excited by Target coming North. It's just another department store. It's going to be the same Chinese made crap that Wal-Mart and Zellers currently sell.


Ya, I am definitely not excited about Target. And as you pointed out, I have come across people who are. Between Walmart, Winners, the new Joe Fresh that opened in the Zehr's here there isn't really any niche a Target would fill. 

The only reason I am happy target might move in here is that there is a lot of empty large retail space in my town. People here will shop at Target. I would rather see that than another huge empty retail space when Zeller's closes. 2 grocery stores closed down here over the last few years and those huge empty buildings have sat empty since then. They are a real eye sore.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I know some of you think "YAY TARGET!" but the cold reality is that it means store closures and job losses. Zellers staff have been informed that even if they are in a location which Target has decided to convert, their employment will still be terminated. They are welcome to apply for a new job with Target if they wish. Of course their seniority, wage, benefits, and pension are all gone. So, let's say you've been working at a Zellers for 20 years. You've moved up the wage scale, you've earned a few extra weeks of vacation entitlement, and you've paid into the pension plan. If you get hired by Target, now you're back at probably minimum wage, you've got minimum vacation, and you've got no years into their pension plan.
> 
> If you work in a Zellers where it's not been selected to be a Target, then HBC is going to shut down the store, and lay you off. Now you're competing for whatever other retail jobs are left in your area, along with the other 50 or so of your former coworkers who also got fired.


while that scenario does sound alarming, i don't think it's really how things would play out. 
someone who's been with zeller's for 20+ yrs and has pension and other bennies is not a cashier or a stockboy. this person would be management. and not like, dept manager, or maintenance supervisor. they're not competing with tons of other workers for a job like that one. chances are target already has people of that level and won't hire any of those managers. people of that level aren't going to be caught napping anyhow. all those cashiers? most of them are the only people who want that job. most of _them_ aren't even full time. tbo, my experience with zellers isn't very positive. it's hard for me to have sympathy for people who seemed complacent about their jobs long before they were fated to lose it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This story has a familiar ring. Anyone remember K-Mart? In the late 90's the HBC bought K-Mart Canada and turned most of the stores into Zellers. Closed a bunch too. As I recall, they shut the down town Zellers down where I lived and moved the staff out to the old K-Mart store in the mall. After the move some employes were looking for jobs.
And the way Powdered Toast Man describes it is probably what's going to happen in most places. A few might keep their jobs as they are now, some will probably retire early and most might be offered their jobs at what Target pays and with the benefits Target provides.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I worked at a Kresge's, precursor to the K-mart.

There were some women still working in the retail department then with 20+ years.
As a matter of fact, the manager only had a couple of years service when I was there.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Bummer...I think it was at Zeller`s in my old home town where I buy my Levis every time I go home for a visit...but I haven`t been back for 9 years, not even sure if it`s still there...after this thread I guess not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I don't shop at Zellers much. I'm sorry some folks will lose their jobs but I suppose there will always be department stores serving the consumer's needs and people will have to work there.

I think it's likely a shift as opposed to jobs being lost but that's just my simplistic view on the subject.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Nope, you're thinking of Homesense. Home Outfitters is an HBC chain. In fact, I think you can use your HBC card and earn points on purchases there too.


Ahh yes. The Mrs just shakes her head when I do that, I do mix them up often.



sneakypete said:


> Bummer...I think it was at Zeller`s in my old home town where I buy my Levis every time I go home for a visit...but I haven`t been back for 9 years, not even sure if it`s still there...after this thread I guess not.


HEY as a COMPLETE aside to this whole thread....


Is it legal to put some water from the Sea of Japan in a quart jug and mail it here? I cannot think of another way of making fresh tofu with sea water otherwise 

Ok ok back to your regularly scheduled shutdown of another failed mega retailer. Read in the paper this week last month in Canada nearly 60,000 jobs disappeared. Here in Burlington as of Nov 1 the antique shop on Brant St. is gone, the Hasty Market at Roseland Plaza is gone, the Black Bull bar/pub is gone, Kins Market in Burlington Mall is gone and that is just what I have seen so far for November closings.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Sellers is always a good source for HotWheels and sometime other toys.
Other than that, they carry Dickies work clothes and they sometimes have good deals on movies, CDs and stuff like that. I don't have much use for the store otherwise.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> while that scenario does sound alarming, i don't think it's really how things would play out.
> someone who's been with zeller's for 20+ yrs and has pension and other bennies is not a cashier or a stockboy. this person would be management. and not like, dept manager, or maintenance supervisor. they're not competing with tons of other workers for a job like that one. chances are target already has people of that level and won't hire any of those managers. people of that level aren't going to be caught napping anyhow. all those cashiers? most of them are the only people who want that job. most of _them_ aren't even full time. tbo, my experience with zellers isn't very positive. it's hard for me to have sympathy for people who seemed complacent about their jobs long before they were fated to lose it.


That's not true at all. Just because a lot of students just use it as a part time job until they get a "real job" doesn't mean that anyone who sticks around eventually ends up running the place. There's a good number of staff that are still there from when I worked there as a stock boy in my teens - and that was about 15 years ago. They're sales associates, cashiers, service desk clerks, stock crew, warehouse crew... you name it. My mom has been there over 20 years and she just works on the sales floor. She's got a pension, benefits, etc. Just because a person does a particular job and isn't upwardly mobile, you assume they're being complacent? Not everyone grows up to be an astronaut. 

The KMart example is a good one. A lot of store closed, and some of the staff were hired on by Zellers, but a good number of them were laid off because there just wasn't capacity to absorb them all. But, this isn't like Target purchased the Zellers chain from HBC and they're just going to change the sign outside the ones they want to keep. It's only the leasehold agreements for the locations, with the agreement that HBC will shut those stores at the end of their current leases. HBC will still own the Zellers brand, but it's highly unlikely that they would continue to operate any stores under that brand given that they'll no longer have the chain's buying power or distribution infrastructure.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Sendai is on the Pacific side...which is why the tsunami was so huge. Sorry...maybe somebody from the west coast of Canada can do it, same water as we have in this city....only, probably less radioactive over there.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea, glowing tofu is probably not such a good thing for ones health. How's Japan doing now that it isn't huge on the media front?

So, which Zellers where have been closed and/or converted to Target's? I don't think I have ever seen a Target before.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Stores

Target will be opening stores throughout Canada starting in 2013. Each store will employ approximately 150-200 team members. We are hiring for some leadership positions now and will begin to fill additional positions in 2012, so visit this site often and sign up for job updates to learn more! Some of these opportunities may be located in other Target offices throughout Canada. All locations will offer a range of part-time, full-time and salaried opportunities.


Well. The articles last circulating in the news was 2011/12. That it is pushed to 2013 is interesting. 

http://www.startribune.com/business/133160338.html



> Fluke or harbinger? The Minneapolis-based retailer entered the key holiday shopping season on a down note.


Hmmm.... I seem to recall that Missoni was an abysmal fail on both the 'ran out' side as well as their very rude and belligerent customer disservice. 

You know, another BIG retailer here is OLD NAVY. Mostly crap but the clothing does last measurably longer than Zellers. This year here in Burlington the Old Navy at Burlington Mall reduced its floor size by at least 1/3rd. Not that it has had the stock to even look stocked in over a year.

So maybe more things to come in the story


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Marks can be a bit pricey on some stuff, but overall seems on par or better than most.
> 
> Wait for sales or end of season sales.
> A month or so ago, I picked up three pair of jeans and a few shirts for around $120.


Mark's is the only place I shop for clothes. It's nice to be able to find some clothes there that are actually made in Canada. :smilie_flagge17:
Some of it can be a bit pricey but there are a few ways to save some bucks there. They're sales are usually very good.
They have an email club or mailing list that you can sign up for and sometimes it sends you deals and promotions.
On the back of each receipt (at least in Nova Scotia, it's probably the same countrywide though) there is a survey the back that you fill out online and receive a code for the receipt which turns your receipt into a $10 off coupon for your next purchase. They also often have $10 off cards that they give out as well. You can use those coupons and receipt coupons on items that are already on sale too.


----------

